# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Rockshox oder Fox?

## mtbiker_freak

Hallo wollte mal rumfragen was ihr allgemein besser findet Rockshox oder Fox und wieso ? Wollte mir neue Federung holen und da brauche ich eine Meinung 
Vielen Dank im vorraus

----------


## noox

Momentan schenken sich meiner Meinung nach beide wenig. Bei Gabeln bin ich eher Rock Shox Fan, weil sie sich leichter warten lassen und man alle Ersatzteile easy bekommt. Ich habe mich zuletzt etwas mit Enduro-Gabeln beschäftigt. Die 2019er Lyrik wurde schon sehr stark bewertet und ich selber bin extrem happy damit. Von der neuen Grip2 liest man, dass sie aber nochmals eine Spur besser sein soll. Ein Freund, der sie seit ein paar Tagen fährt, ist extrem begeistert (hatte vorher die letztjährige Fox). 

Beim Dämpfer habe ich vom Rock Shox Super Deluxe auf den Fox X2 gewechselt. Das Rapid Recovery, was eigentlich einfach nur eine schnellere High-Speed-Zugstufe ist, die man aber nicht getrennt einstellen kann, daugt mir einfach nicht. Preise sind halt bei Fox (und auch bei anderen) extrem happig. Rock Shox hält sich da noch etwas zurück. Insbesondere bei den Straßenpreisen.

----------

